# Tyre chains for grass?



## Norris (Sep 7, 2010)

I drive a Talbot Merlin, which is not very good off road, front wheel drive coupled with lots of weight on the back axle is not a good combination. I often have to drive over grass to get to flying sites and have been thinking of getting snow chains to help with traction. Has anyone any experience of using snow chains for this purpose, or useful advice to give? I don't want to change the van for a different one and don't want to fit aggressive tread pattern tyres. Regards.


----------



## Malantina (Sep 8, 2010)

Never used snow chains, but got stuck on an aire in germany and had those fiamma yellow runners to put under the wheels............chocolate fireguard springs to mind and never bothered carrying them since!! On that occasion small branches and a blanket saved the day.But snow chains maybe worth a consideration if you already own some, would be interesting to hear if anyone has used them in mud to good effect!


----------



## paulmold (Sep 8, 2010)

I would think snow chains would make a mess of grass and might not be welcomed by land owners. Have a look on ebay for 'tyre socks', a less agressive version.


----------



## Bernard Jones (Sep 8, 2010)

I drove lorries over farm tracks and building sites for many years so have a lot of experience in trying to get traction on soft ground.
Tyre chains work best when there is a solid road underneath the snow and ice so you can't dig yourself in deep. (Absolute B****** of a job to fit tyre chains when you are already stuck in the snow.) Tyre chains on grass would very likely make matters worse as there is nothing to stop you digging yourself in deep.
Large wheels help as they sink in less than small wheels. But the overwhelming factor is the percentage of weight on the driven wheels.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Sep 8, 2010)

Malantina said:


> Never used snow chains, but got stuck on an aire in germany and had those fiamma yellow runners to put under the wheels............chocolate fireguard springs to mind and never bothered carrying them since!! On that occasion small branches and a blanket saved the day.But snow chains maybe worth a consideration if you already own some, would be interesting to hear if anyone has used them in mud to good effect!


 
The yellow pads are OK if you put them under the wheels as you park to help stop the drive wheels sinking into the ground.  They also give some traction to get you moving.  If you haven't got enough momentum to keep going once off them, then it's other methods as they are no good once you are stuck.

John


----------



## jogguk (Sep 8, 2010)

Norris said:


> I don't want to change the van for a different one and don't want to fit aggressive tread pattern tyres. Regards.




I really can't understand M/H users dislike for decent "fit for purpose tyres" In fact there appears a distinct dislike for anything that does not resemble a normal car type tread pattern and it must say "camping" on the sidewall 

There is such a good choice in A/T (all terrain) tyres that are suitable these days as many have the higher load capacity which was the limiting factor a few years ago and now newer low profile designs. General Tyre Co have a range squarely aimed at vans and even the Continental cross contact range (check the loading) are suitable, but a bit expensive. 

You don't need out and out M/T (mud terrain).  Something like the Enduro Runway A/T (80% on road 20% off road) will make a big difference and at only 70 odd quid a go are good value too I run them on my 4 ton camper and no they are not noisy on tarmac

John


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Sep 8, 2010)

I tried chains on grass once - ended up in Australia.

I agree that investing in the right tyres is a good move but if you don't venture onto soft ground very often, we found that two of those rubber link-type doormats tied to the bumper with a length of rope (so you don't have to stop to pick them up until you're on harder ground) works well for soft ground and for snow.


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Sep 9, 2010)

Snow/mud chains work reasonably well if fitted before getting onto slippery ground, not too crash hot after the event - as others have said they just help you dig a deeper hole.

The diamond pattern chains are the best for mud - ladder type is next to useless in mud.

There's plenty of winter tread tyres out there that have a more aggressive tread pattern for snow. But once the treads fill with mud its a pointless exercise and you just have to start looking for tractors or a passing 4x4.

I have four methods of not getting stuck or getting out if I do - get out and walk the soft bits, 4 waffle boards, mud chains, Tirfor hand winch. 

If you have traction problems maybe have a look at weight distribution to put some more weight over the front axle - basically anything in front of the mid point between the two axles will do that. See if you can weigh the front axle and see how much is already on it. If its rated at 1500kgs and only got 600kgs on it then thats probably half your problem.


----------



## tiderus (Sep 9, 2010)

[FONT="Comic Sans MS"]At the motorhome shows they have a small attachment for strapping onto the tyres. They consist of two paddles going across the tyres about ten inches apart, 
welded onto a 8mm bar wraping over the tyre and down the sides a bit. this is then secured by two straps back and front through the wheel. Both made of stainless steel, and one for each wheel. They have a video set up showing a motorhome pulling off wet grass towing a caravan. Obviously you remove them when clear of the mud / grass etc. They only take a few seconds to fit, and cost just over £90 per set. They're on my wish list as Iv'e bought a set of plastic L shapes helpers that are joined together by rope,  plus yellow, and heavier blue pads. The video really does impress, and so easy, check them out first, shame I can't remember the make. Rgd's Graham.[/FONT]


----------



## vindiboy (Sep 9, 2010)

I had to use Snow in the Pyrenesse Mountains in France a couple of years ago, not a lot of fun crawling  around trying to fit them in the ice and slush , I would think it would be even worse trying to fit them in a muddy field.


----------



## vwalan (Sep 9, 2010)

just amazes me how many go away in winter and think france and spain will be sunny all the time. i,m sure vindyboy can verify . there was snow to be seen just about every week on last years coastal tour of spain n portugal. you definately dont go very far inland to find deep snow. as for mud .well travel with a mate with 4x4 trucks its easy then. see you soon malc summer is coming . roll on november. cheers alan.


----------



## Tco (Sep 9, 2010)

*Mud Tyres.*



jogguk said:


> There is such a good choice in A/T (all terrain) tyres that are suitable these days as many have the higher load capacity which was the limiting factor a few years ago and now newer low profile designs. General Tyre Co have a range squarely aimed at vans and even the Continental cross contact range (check the loading) are suitable, but a bit expensive.
> 
> John


 
When I had to replace the Michenlins on my MH (too old) I searched for just such a tyre as you suggest. I really wanted BF Goodrich All-Terrain as I had previously used them on a 4x4 and got 50k miles out of each set. The trouble was the Load Rating they wouldn't get anywhere near the 1tonne/wheel I needed, so I ended up up Vredestein Com Winter and pleased so far with them, although the BFG's would be better.


----------



## jogguk (Sep 9, 2010)

Tco said:


> When I had to replace the Michenlins on my MH (too old) I searched for just such a tyre as you suggest. I really wanted BF Goodrich All-Terrain as I had previously used them on a 4x4 and got 50k miles out of each set. The trouble was the Load Rating they wouldn't get anywhere near the 1tonne/wheel I needed, so I ended up up Vredestein Com Winter and pleased so far with them, although the BFG's would be better.



This is a good site to compare 4 X 4 tyres. 

agreed you won't get much unless your on 16" rims


----------



## Tco (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for that Jogguk Like you say, nothing much on 15" rims. There doesn't seem to be a grippy block tread that has the carrying capacity needed by most motorhomes. Back in the 1960's there used to be a tyre produced by Firestone called "Town & Country" which had remarkably good grip, but |I suspect the load index was not too impressive, just like it's modern day counterparts.


----------



## winchman (Sep 9, 2010)

Being from the off roading world I can tell you wet grass can be very difficult and embarrasing when you habe your modded off roader stuck LOL
I now use these Marix Pumas
http://www.marix.it/prodotti_dettaglio_eng.php/idcat=22/idsottocat=56/id=14/lingua=1
Fantastic on grass and off road, very good last winter in the snow and ice.
They are very quiet too, often good off road tyres are very noisy.
They do a good assortment of 15" too most Suzuki owners fit them
I pay £50 each inc P+P from here
http://www.sowdentyres.co.uk/


----------



## Tco (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for that too. Same problem of course, LI is only 100 which equates 800Kg/tyre. They look nice and grippy though, I see the reccommendation is they spend 80% of their time off road and 20% on metalled surfaces.

Tco


----------



## winchman (Sep 10, 2010)

Tco said:


> I see the reccommendation is they spend 80% of their time off road and 20% on metalled surfaces.
> 
> Tco


Most off roaders who use these do so as they perform just like a road tyre on the road, the life is shorter though.
On my Vitara they drive like road tyres but in the mud and snow they are excellent.
Give Sowden tyres a call, its a husband and wife outfit who are very helpful and Mark really knows his stuff, they have very good customer service and will help out even if they cant sell you something I have known them put a lot of effort in to helping people as they believe you may one day come back.


----------



## Tco (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for that but if you read back you will see that I have fitted Vredesteins so they will hopefully last for at least another five years.


----------



## winchman (Sep 10, 2010)

Tco said:


> Thanks for that but if you read back you will see that I have fitted Vredesteins so they will hopefully last for at least another five years.


I did see that, I have them them on one of my trailers and they are very good, but I found them hard to find?
Just giving you the Sowden link for future.


----------



## Croftland1 (Sep 10, 2010)

In answer to the original question, yes I have used my snow chains on grass and they were extremely effective. Despite gentle persuasion and forward/backward rocking, the tyres had broken traction one at a time and dug a very slight depression in the soft ground, giving no chance of self recovery without extra grip. I fitted the chains and drove straight out, no messing. The secret is still low revs and patience: if you rev the arse out of it, you will obviously just dig yourself in deeper.
The nuisance part of using chains on grass is washing all the clart and grass roots out of the chain links afterwards!!


----------



## Kontiki (Sep 13, 2010)

Only tried snow chains when we lived in the USA & that was on snow. The ones we had were awkward to fit & even worse to get off . I have a nice button on my dash for snow &  mud, all I can say is it has got us out of trouble a few times on mud. Not too sure what it does but it engages 2nd gear (it's a 6 speed automatic)  & I think it is some kind of limited slip diff. all I can say is I'm thankful I've got it.


----------



## Zozzer (Sep 18, 2010)

John Thompson said:


> The yellow pads are OK if you put them under the wheels as you park to help stop the drive wheels sinking into the ground.  They also give some traction to get you moving.  If you haven't got enough momentum to keep going once off them, then it's other methods as they are no good once you are stuck.
> 
> John


 
I'm a firm believer of parking up on the yellow pads if the ground apears soft or wet, and if gentle on the throttle you shouldn't any problems moving.  Where some people fall down is stopping well before they have reached more solid ground.  I wouldn't go anywhere without my Fammia mud grips.


----------



## Norris (Sep 19, 2010)

Croftland1 said:


> In answer to the original question, yes I have used my snow chains on grass and they were extremely effective. Despite gentle persuasion and forward/backward rocking, the tyres had broken traction one at a time and dug a very slight depression in the soft ground, giving no chance of self recovery without extra grip. I fitted the chains and drove straight out, no messing. The secret is still low revs and patience: if you rev the arse out of it, you will obviously just dig yourself in deeper.
> The nuisance part of using chains on grass is washing all the clart and grass roots out of the chain links afterwards!!


 
Thanks for taking the time to reply and thanks for being direct, I think I will try a pair, best regards.


----------



## mick dundee (Sep 20, 2010)

Spikes Spiders have saved me from a tow at a few festivals (mate had to wait for gandalph's tractor at Knockengorroch). Found it essential to put on before parking up. As with earlier posts don't gun it our your chains will suffer and you could lose some rubber tread.

PS: I do not condone theft so if you can _source_ some plastic bread baskets with the lattice type base, cut out the base and use them as an alternative to the fiamma type grips, they work well and I used them to help some stranded vans get moving this winter in the ski centre car parks.


----------

